# Kleines Problem



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo habe ein kleines PHP Problem...ich würde gerne dieses POLL SYSTEM in meine Page einbauen...nur ich kriege den weissen Rand nicht weg...Ich will das es die tatsächliche größe von dem Vote Script hat...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Gruss Olli

PS: Sobald ich das I-Frame in der Tabelle nun kleiner mache damit es dem schwarzen rand näher rückt.. bekomme ich eine Scrollbalken...habe diesen Scrollbalken auch schon auf NO gestellt ;D aber dann bleibt nach dem näherrücken immer noch die Linke Seite weiß da er ja das Fenster von rechtsan verkleinert...


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Direkt kann ich so damit auch nichts anfangen. Müsste ich zum so darum rumbasteln haben...
Aber man muss das ja nicht mit 'nem iframe machen. Es gibt ja auch noch CSS:

```
<div style="width: 530; height: 430; overflow : auto;">
Deine Umfragebox...
</div>
```
Vielleicht klappt's damit.

Viel Glück!

derKilian.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

Hi...

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort...allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich mit CSS zu arbeiten habe 

Deine Umfragebox...  << soll mir sagen? die URL zur Box

Sry für die dämliche frage... ;D

Gruss Olli


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Der-Peiniger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich mit CSS zu arbeiten habe


Kein Problem. Was <div> ist weißt du? Einfach nur ein Tag, um Absätze zu formatieren. Und darin ist nun einfach noch ein kleine CSS-Style geschrieben, dass im Parameter "style" angegeben wird. Dadrin bestimmst du einfach ganz normal die Breite und Höhe in Pixel, wie bei iframes.Das Overflow ist erstmal egal. Einafch stehen lassen 



			
				Der-Peiniger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deine Umfragebox...  << soll mir sagen?


Dieser Einwand ist wohl berechtigt. Ich würde es einfach mit PHP einfügen:

```
<? include "http://path.to/poll"; ?>
```
Daran, dass du vielleicht keine PHP-Unterstützung hast, hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht  Hoffentlich...

derKilian.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

Erschlag mich nun bitte nicht, aber es funktioniert irgendwie nicht ;D
Habe es so geschrieben...


```
<div style="width: 50; height: 200; overflow : auto;"><? include "http://www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/poll.php"; ?></DIV>
```
 
Was mach ich falsch?

Gruss


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Der-Peiniger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erschlag mich nun bitte nicht, aber es funktioniert irgendwie nicht
> 
> ```
> <div style="width: 50; height: 200; overflow : auto;"><? include "http://www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/poll.php"; ?></DIV>
> ```


Keine Angst. Hab ich nciht vor  Eher mich selbst...
Das Problem, dass ich nur sehe, ist, dass die Seite da oben nicht existiert...

derKilian.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

Ok ich bin ein Otto, aber selbst wenn ich dir URL korrekt angeben tut sich nix...


```
<div style="width: 50; height: 200; overflow : auto;"><? include "http://www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/vote.php"; ?></div>
```


----------



## Gumbo (22. Februar 2005)

Die CSS-Eigenschaften width und height benötigen noch Einheiten.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

aha...und die da wären? Habe es mal mit "px" versucht und eben mit Anführungszeichen...tut sich aber nix

Gruss Murder


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Bei mir funktioniert folgendes einwandfrei:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Umfrage</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="black">
<div style="width: 500; height: 200; overflow : auto;">
<? include "http://www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/vote.php"; ?>
</div></body>
</html>
```
(In IExplore, Mozilla, Opera getestet)

Vielleicht hast du den Dateinamen nicht auf .php enden lassen, sondern auf .htm/.html? Und sonst: Bist du dir sicher, dass du PHP-Unterstützung hast?

http://www.haeuptling.homeip.net/poll.php - hab mal kurz raufgestellt...

Das "px" dürfte eigentlich hier keine Probleme machen.

Der Kilian.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

Also erstmal will ich dir für deine große hilfe danken ;D 
Und langsam komm ich mir auch ein bisschen blöd vor, aber ich habe eine neue HTML aufgemacht...deine text 1zu1 reinkopiert...1x mit meiner 1x mit deiner URL...und beides wurde mir nicht angezeigt...In Dreamweaver zeigt er mir ein kleines PHP Kästchen an, aber sobald ich F12 drücke für die Vorschau...seh ich NIX...
Wenn ich aber nun auf deinen obrigen Link klicke...kann ich es mir angucken

Meine Frage: Gibt es da einen Unterschied den ich beachten sollte, wenn ich es in eine Tabelle einfügen möchte? Das Versuche ich nämlich die ganze Zeit... Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter 

Gruss Olli


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Ich denke, dass Problem ist klar:
Du hast keine PHP-Unterstützung auf deinem lokalen Rechner. Für PHP brauchst du einen Server, der das unterstützt. Lade die Datei mit der Endung *.php doch einfach mal auf deinen Server hoch und probier's da aus.

Der Kilian.

PS: Interessant ist eigentlich nur der PHP-Teil im <? ... ?>-Bereich. Den kannst du auch einfach in eine Tabelle einfügen.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (22. Februar 2005)

doch mein server unstützt php...www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/vote.php << das ist mein server  und da funktioniert sie ja...ich bin am verzweifeln...

Ich will diese Datei ^^ sauber in meine html einbinden ohne den weissen Rand den ich per IFRAME hinkriege (siehe oben)

Gruss Olli


----------



## derKilian (22. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn ich vielleicht langsam nerve   :
Ich sehe jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du willst auf deiner Seite reines HTML haben und kein bisschen PHP. Also bleibst wohl nur die Methode iframe. Vielleicht änderst du einafch die Hintergrundfarbe von der vote.php?

2. Du bindest die seite wie oben beschrieben per PHP ein. Dann musst du entweder den Dateinamen auf .php enden lassen oder Inline-Parsing aktivieren.

Ich bin jetzt auch am Ende....

Der Kilian, der dir vllt. ein ganz kleines bisschen helfen konnte.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (23. Februar 2005)

Hi 

Nein du nervst ganz und garnicht im gegenteil bin ja froh das mir einer hilft 
Aber ich krieg es einfach nicht gebacken...habe wie gesagt deine text komplett kopiert...und in einer neuen HTML Dreamweaver eingebaut...und es ging nicht...dann dachte ich es liegt vielleicht an DW und habe es in einem Texteditor eingebaut, der es aber auch nicht machte!

Ich will keine reine HTML Page...im Gegenteil...Ich habe nur die Tabelle mit dem Interface als HTML der Rest besteht aus I-Frames etc++ die PHP beinhalten...krieg ich auch alles angepasst...nur das nicht...  

Ich verzweifel...

Gruss Olli


----------



## derKilian (23. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich zu wiederholen: Der Name der Dastei endet auf '.php', also zum Bsp. 'datei.php' und nicht auf '.htm(l)'?

derkilian,
der auch am Ende ist...


----------



## Der-Peiniger (23. Februar 2005)

jo sicher sicher ich weiss... www.area-51-clan.com/team-pwg/app/vote.php so schreibe ich das in den INCLUDE rein ;D aber nix passiert...

Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter...gibt es eine möglichkeit den Background des Iframes zu bestimmen? Ich weiss einfach nicht weiter...Ich bin so grottig...

Gruss Olli


----------



## Gumbo (23. Februar 2005)

Die Endung einer Datei gibt allerdings nicht zwangläufig Aufschluss über die serverinterne Verarbeitung derselben.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (23. Februar 2005)

Gumbo du sprichst für mich grundsätzlich in Rätseln...  hab kA was du meinst...aber so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe, schreibe ich es immer ins I-Frame...und es funktioniert...na ja tut es ja nun auch...nur eben habe ich diesen weissen Rand

Gruss


----------



## Gumbo (23. Februar 2005)

Es ist durchaus möglich durch serverinterne Einstellungen Daten mit beliebiger Endung als PHP-Script zu behandelt. So ist es bei Apache mit der AddType-Direktive z. B. möglich, .txt-Dateien oder eben .html-Dateien als PHP-Script zu interpretieren.
Somit muss nicht jede Datei mit einer „statischen Endung“ auch eine statische sein, sondern kann ebenso gut eine dynamische sein.


In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch auf zwei interessante Webseiten verweisen:
Web-Blog.net: URL-Design
Quality Web Tips: Choose URIs wisely
Quality Web Tips: Make readable URIs
Hypertext Style: Cool URIs don't change.


----------



## Der-Peiniger (23. Februar 2005)

Also erstmal danke an gumbo! Die Seiten sind sehr intressant...

Ich habe die Page nun mal online gestellt um euch mein Problem zu verdeutlichen  
Helft einem armen alten Mann!

www.team-pwg.de/jow.html


----------

